# Something you should know about Stasis Engineering



## pzepp1234 (Oct 14, 2010)

For the past 3 years I have had Stasis Engineering work on my Audi A3 2.0T. 
From suspension, to electronics, to turbo kit, to exhaust. Spent in the neighborhood of $20k with work done exclusively by them. Well, last week under normal driving conditions my engine completely seized. Crank broke...big holes in engine block...essentially a $13k repair job. I reached out to them to see if given that all work on car was done by them, we could work something out...anything at all...given the loyalty I have shown them as a customer...only to get the cold shoulder/you're on your own response. Well, that's fine, but I think the audi community should be aware of this and take this into consideration before buying into their brand promise of enhanced performance without affecting reliability. BTW, the car has 32k miles.


----------

